

Are Compilers Getting More or Less Reliable? - anon1385
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1036

======
NAFV_P
I heard a lot of the people who develop / _GNU /_/Linux are paid for their
work. I'm surprised this is not the case for open source compilers. It begs
the question, what is more important, an operating system or a compiler? I
would say a compiler is more important, since not many coders will want to
write an operating system in assembly. On the other hand, I would have much
trouble using a compiler with no operating system.

~~~
pascal_cuoq
Several engineers working on LLVM or Clang are paid by Google or Apple. The
reasons these two companies are not funding GCC are political, not technical,
otherwise I bet they would gladly fund both efforts, if only for the healthy
emulation.

~~~
NAFV_P
When you say political, are you referring to the licences? GPL seems to be
losing popularity at the moment.

